# Lake Erie Walleye Trail 2015 Schedule



## Lake Erie Walleye Trail (Jan 18, 2013)

*Announcing the 2015 LEWT Schedule*

Like us on FaceBook for more info>

We have heard your suggestions and have some great changes for you in 2015.

Entry fee will be $200 per tournament paying back 85%.

Here is what that means: The entry fee went up $50, but the entire $50 is going to PAYOUTS!

*We guarantee $2500 to the winner of all four events in 2015!*

If we reach a full field of 50 boats three weeks or more before an event, we will make ten more spots available.

NO entries will be accepted after 8pm the Sunday before a LEWT tournament.

In 2015 we will introduce the LEWT Knockout Challenge. This is a bracketed, head to head challenge held in conjunction with the 2015 LEWT circuit tournaments. (More details coming later)

http://www.wbsa.us

Early Bird signup will begin at 9am on January 18.

As always, Sunday is the "blow day" for the first three tournaments.

April 11 Magee East

April 25	Lakevue

May 16	Sandusky

June 6&7 Huron (Two day championship)


----------

